# Zone Integration Server ZIS for SIF



## mike245 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am developing a SIF (http://www.sifinfo.org) agent for my company but i need a ZIS server in order to test against. I dont' want to have to purchase one as I am still in the discovery stage of the process and would rather not lay out big bucks for a ZIS until I know I can do this.

thanks!


----------



## shamusx (Apr 15, 2009)

Contact the company InterSif ( www.intersif.com ). they have a Zone Integration server which they make available to developers (at least they did). i belive they have moved to a hosted model now as well so you dont have to go through the hassle of installing a ZIS server yourself.

there are some freebie open source ones out there as well you may want to search for but you get what you pay for 

good luck


----------



## mike245 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## OpenZIS (May 7, 2009)

You could connect with www.openzis.org - we are in the process of releasing the code - however we have a fully functional ZIS, which is capable of processing US SIF specs 1.5r1, 2.0r1, 2.1 as well as UK SIF spec 1.0. 

We are working towards US SIF Spec 2.2 and hope to have that Beta shortly.

Chris

http://www.openzis.org





mike245 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am developing a SIF (http://www.sifinfo.org) agent for my company but i need a ZIS server in order to test against. I dont' want to have to purchase one as I am still in the discovery stage of the process and would rather not lay out big bucks for a ZIS until I know I can do this.
> 
> thanks!


----------

